# Word of the Day: unfathomable



## Em in Ohio (Jun 21, 2020)

Having no limits or boundaries in time, space, extent, or size; Incapable of being fully explored or understood; Unintelligible and not able to be understood.


----------



## Sliverfox (Jun 21, 2020)

Em has unfathomable  hopes that some one  will create a brilliant sentence with the word unfathomable.


----------



## Sliverfox (Jun 21, 2020)

Its too early in the morning   to stir my unfathomable  creative  juices to  write  sensible sentences.


----------



## RubyK (Jun 21, 2020)

Unfathomable is a word I have never used in my whole life, but it shouldn't be too difficult to come up with a sentence.


----------



## Matrix (Jun 21, 2020)

For some unfathomable reasons, the participants of the word-of-the-day game are not as many as I expected.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jun 21, 2020)

As unfathomable as it seems, I still maintain hope that more folks will participate in Word-of-the-Day for letters V, W, X, Y, and Z!  I'm open to suggestions on how to make this more appealing to a larger number of folks!


----------



## debodun (Jun 21, 2020)

I find it unfathomable that the divers gave up on searching for the wreck because it was unfathomable.


----------



## RubyK (Jun 21, 2020)

The U.S. is so divided now that it is unfathomable that its citizens will ever come together again in my lifetime.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jun 21, 2020)

debodun said:


> I find it unfathomable that the divers gave up on searching for the wreck because it was unfathomable.


Great use of the word!


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 21, 2020)

It's unfathomable to me, how many stars there are in the sky.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 21, 2020)

These replies are unfathomably excellent, today!

I hadn't expected such great posts, utilizing the word, unfathomable, 
but I found it a very pleasant surprise, and fun and interesting to read them,
right from the very first entry and all the way through!
Unfathomable!

( It makes a great comment, even all by itself!  )


----------



## Sliverfox (Jun 21, 2020)

My suggestion for   the daily  word use ,,is to create a sentence using  some or all the  daily words.
Maybe do that once a week,,like Saturday or Sunday.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 21, 2020)

Good idea from @Sliverfox 

A variation on that idea, might be, to have a separate related thread, from the _original Word-of-the-Day,_
which starts with a list of the words used so far, previously, as Words-of-the-Day.....

and let posters create a sentence using 2 or more, of their choice, from that list.?


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jun 21, 2020)

Sliverfox said:


> My suggestion for   the daily  word use ,,is to create a sentence using  some or all the  daily words.
> Maybe do that once a week,,like Saturday or Sunday.


I did do one Word of the Day that gave folks the option to use one or both words.  Of course, I was hoping most folks would try to use both.  

I think having folks create from the entire list would be confusing, but I definitely will try to up it once a week to perhaps "Use these three words in a paragraph."  One of them would fall in line with the alphabetical system that I adopted for my own convenience, but then the other two could be random.  I'm just not sure how much of a challenge folks want.

I'm going to finish the alphabet with the one word challenge first, since we are already at "U."  But, for the next round, definitely yes!


----------



## Kaila (Jun 21, 2020)

I think it would be interesting and fun, if a poster could choose their own 2 words,
selected from the list of words which we have become more familiar with, from having had them as Words-of-the-Day,
to use together in one sentence...such as:

I could select the 2 words, _kerfuffle_ and _unfathomable_, from the list.....

and then, for example, I could post:

" It was nearly *unfathomable* to me, how long-lasting the effects on the neighborhood ,
from the *kerfuffle* they'd had over which foods to serve at the Block Party, last summer."

That's a type of sentence I never would have come up with, if it weren't for this fun game, you'd started for us!  

But it's fine with me,  if something else is decided upon.


----------



## Matrix (Jun 21, 2020)

Sliverfox said:


> My suggestion for   the daily  word use ,,is to create a sentence using  some or all the  daily words.
> Maybe do that once a week,,like Saturday or Sunday.


Interesting idea. We can have an additional "Words of the Week" thread to write a paragraph using all 7 words of the past week.

As we have more words, it would be helpful to have a sticky index thread linking to all words.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jun 21, 2020)

Matrix said:


> Interesting idea. We can have an additional "Words of the Week" thread to write a paragraph using all 7 words of the past week.
> 
> As we have more words, it would be helpful to have a sticky index thread linking to all words.


I'm fine either way, as long as people remember to somehow _*highlight*_ the words from the list.  Otherwise, they would just seem like random paragraphs.  It would be hard perhaps since I made no effort to unite the words by concept, in any order at all, to just pick the last 7 old words. . . Regardless, I don't want to make a drastic change before we get to 'Z.'   ? Maybe go with 5 words that might play well together for the daily word of the day and then a weekend challenge using all five in a sentence or paragraph?  As to the sticky index, that would be a technical thing for you to figure out - I've no idea how to do it to make it work.


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 21, 2020)

The case was so complex that even Sherlock Holmes would have found it unfathomable.


----------

